# Ratties will needing homes! Essex, UK



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

My rat had 17 babies today (accidental litter) so looking for homes early!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

hi! thats awesome! i suggest putting an ad on gumtree (i know the uk has gumtree, same with australia) and try and sell them over that. all my rats are off gumtree. basil from a previous owner who suddenly became allergic to their nails, pesto is from a woman who bought a rat, only to find out she was pregnant. and spudgy is from a man who found him on the street. i don't trust pet stores. i feel so sorry for them trapped in the little tank


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Eeesh, always so tempting when there are babies needing homes near me! I was in Essex just earlier today picking up a new holiday home for my boys (I'm in Kent). I look forward to pictures. Maybe I'll be in a more stable financial state to help out when they're old enough to home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

